# trouble exporting off my garmin onto my computer



## youngbloodr2 (Aug 17, 2012)

ive figured out how to download my spots off my computerto my garmin i just havent been able to take my new spots off my garmin. can anyone help me out?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

More information other than garmin to computer. What model Garmin? You need to get Home port its free plotting software on garmin site. Then everything is simple. And someone can then help you. If all else fails call Garmin tech support. They are willing to help you also.


----------



## youngbloodr2 (Aug 17, 2012)

I have home port that's how I got them on just been having trouble getting numbers off of my garmin. I think it's a 74dv it something like that. Didn't think of calling garmin support I'll try that tonight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

If the garmin has a sd slot or micro sd. Simple copy all the waypoints to the card take the card out and plug it into computer and homeport will read it. Then you can save it for a backup. Downloading to an sd card does NOT erase the numberd from gps it only copies them.


----------



## youngbloodr2 (Aug 17, 2012)

Okay good to know! Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

